# Need Windows 3.1 boot disk



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Does anyone know of a link that would have a download for a Windows 3.11 startup disk? I'm in need of one and am at odds where to find one. 

Thanks ~


----------



## Steven715 (Oct 14, 1999)

there is hmmmm you can try looking for it at http://www.microsoft.com or i can send you one through a link on this BB


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Found one!

Thanks!!


----------

